# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Mars Express Orbiter Snaps Image Of River-Like Formation On Surface Below

## Sagan

Source: *redOrbit.com* 

*Mars Express Orbiter Snaps Image Of River-Like Formation On Surface Below* 

January 18, 2013 

Lee Rannals for redOrbit.com â Your Universe Online 

The European Space Agencyâs (ESA) Mars Express has offered up a  high-resolution photo of a river-like structure on Mars. The spacecraft  used its high-resolution stereo camera last year to snap an image of  Reull Vallis on the Red Planet. 

Reull Vallis is a river-like structure believed to have formed when running water flowed in the distant martian past. 

The ancient river bed cuts a steep-sided channel through the  Promethei Terra Highlands before it runs towards the floor of the Hellas  basin. 

ESA said that the structure stretches for almost a thousand miles  across the martian landscape, and is flanked by a number of tributaries.  In fact, one of the tributaries can be clearly seen cutting into the  main valley towards the upper north side, the space agency said. 

*-snip-* 

Read more: http://www.redorbit.com/news/space/1...rbiter-011813/

----------


## onawheel

interesting

----------


## Florian Kornberger

I wonder why how these are still around if there were in fact rivers and seas on Mars.  You'd think over the millions of years they'd be covered up by the martian dust and evidence be eroded away.  Makes you wonder if it's not that old.

----------


## shelbster18

That's awesometastumundo. \(^_^)/

----------


## onawheel

I'm going to go ahead and pretend the asteroid marks are really alien laser blast holes created during some hugely epic intergalactic war thingy thing, epic.. thing. pew...pew?

----------


## Sagan

Yall be fun eye

----------


## Ironman

That is cool  ::): .

----------

